# Braun Strowman's Promo LOL (apparently forgot ever single line)



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

https://streamable.com/29s6q



> According to Bryan Alvarez Who said on Wrestling Observer Live, The Monster Among Men forgot his lines On Raw
> 
> “Yeah, Braun Strowman forget every singe line.”
> 
> “Strowman’s a big guy, people like him. He doesn’t those trainwreck segments that everybody things is great. The reality is he’s not your top guy. He cannot deliver in the ring unless you’ve got gimmicks. Straight professional wrestling matches I mean he’s not top level.”


https://www.gerweck.net/2019/01/09/braun-strowman-reportedly-forgot-his-lines-on-raw/

This guy out here looking like he has the IQ of Forrest Gump. My God. THAT is what people are calling the future FOTC? Good God keep this guy away from the belt.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

k


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

He's always been a shitty promo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

His botched line about Heyman ever being jealous of the crap that comes out of his mouth was priceless. :banderas


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Braun is a joke 

But he's big


vincevince:vince


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The fact Roman made this guy look like a million bucks should've been a credit to Roman.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

IronMan8 said:


> The fact Roman made this guy look like a million bucks should've been a credit to Roman.


:side:

_looks at profile picture_ fpalm


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Blah blah blah.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't see the segment, but what do you mean "keep this guy away from the belt"? They ARE keeping him away from the belt. It's Brock vs Seth at Mania.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

1 word. CRINGE!


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

He was never a normal promos guy


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Braun fodder Strowman, lets face it this guy might be done for a while


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

I mean lets be honest, everyone only liked Braun because he beat up over pushed Roman. Just like how even Khali got cheered against Super Cena.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

He looked like an absolute chump out there for once. He keeps saying that Lesnar is going to "get these hands", yet Lesnar has made Braun his bitch in every encounter they have had. I really don't get it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't blame Braun for any of that. That segment being atrocious is all on the geriatric jackass


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That promo....sucked rocks. It was as if Braun got a brain fart. Plus, we now know Lazier coming to the ring means absolutely nothing will happen. It's happened the last..damn, I lost count. 

Also, Braun has been out of action a while so we can forgive his botch.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Brock no selling his promo just made this that much better


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Does every wrestler have to be good on the mic/good at promos? Is it a must? I can find reasons, not many, to answer that question with a no. Give him a manager dammit!


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

Basically the new Big Show.
A big fat jobber retard who can't get the job done when it matters.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

I said a year ago that by Wrestlemania 2019 he would be a comedy monster jobber. I stand by it, after he loses again to Brock at the Rumble I think that's where he goes. Just a matter of time before he's wearing a diaper.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Atleast Braun can do a promo unlike brock who always screws up his lines


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I said a year ago that by Wrestlemania 2019 he would be a comedy monster jobber. I stand by it, after he loses again to Brock at the Rumble I think that's where he goes. Just a matter of time before he's wearing a diaper.


His whole existance angers me. He's never gonna beat Brock or win the title, but he can't lose to anyone else on the roster. So I mean, what the fuck. Imagine if instead of beating Hogan, Goldberg lost to him, went on another 50-0 streak, lost to Hogan again, went on another 50-0 streak..You get it. I mean what is the exact goal or point of this guy?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE's atrocious booking of Braun is finally starting to hurt him. He NEEDS to win at the RR in order to even hope to salvage this.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> His whole existance angers me. He's never gonna beat Brock or win the title, but he can't lose to anyone else on the roster. So I mean, what the fuck. Imagine if instead of beating Hogan, Goldberg lost to him, went on another 50-0 streak, lost to Hogan again, went on another 50-0 streak..You get it. I mean what is the exact goal or point of this guy?


After this loss, I imagine he'll start getting big showed. Not much he can do after this


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> Brock no selling his promo just made this that much better


No it didn't. Brock and Heyman doing what they want ruined it. Remember Jericho's debut where he sold The Rocks response perfectly even though he could have won the promo? It's team work.


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

Alot of unfair criticism being targeted at Strowman here. Was he great? No. But creative dropped the ball big time here. The segment was trash. You could argue he got over when he pretty much killed Roman. But he is a big charismatic guy. ATM he feels like Bray Wyatt, where he cannot win the big matches. But when your current UC shows up every full moon. ITs hard to find any continuity.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> No it didn't. Brock and Heyman doing what they want ruined it. Remember Jericho's debut where he sold The Rocks response perfectly even though he could have won the promo? It's team work.


Fucking sell what? He literally stood there and said "Brock im in the ring" 3 times, then said something about crap coming out of an ass. The fuck are Brock and Heyman supposed to do exactly. Fuck, if you forgot what to say call him a part timer, talk about Daniel Cormier, call Heyman a fat walrus. Fucking do SOMETHING.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*That segment made both Lesnar and Strowman weak. Lesnar a guy that will attack a guy for talking shit to him and Strowman's lines were wack. *


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> No it didn't. Brock and Heyman doing what they want ruined it. Remember Jericho's debut where he sold The Rocks response perfectly even though he could have won the promo? It's team work.


"The WWE should stop scripting Promos and let people do what they want"
They do exactly that tonight
"wtf how can Heyman do what he wants"

If Jinder who has been trashed for two yesrs by people here can do a decent unscripted Promos then Strowman should be expected to do the same


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> No it didn't. Brock and Heyman doing what they want ruined it. Remember Jericho's debut where he sold The Rocks response perfectly even though he could have won the promo? It's team work.



If Jericho no sold Rocks promo only jericho would look like a dumbass, whereas in this instance, Braun looked like a dumbass by failing to even piss off Brock enough to get him to come down to the ring.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Just saw this promo..

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> Does every wrestler have to be good on the mic/good at promos? Is it a must? I can find reasons, not many, to answer that question with a no. Give him a manager dammit!


What I've learned around here is that bad promos don't matter if you like the guy. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Adam Cool said:


> "The WWE should stop scripting Promos and let people do what they want"
> They do exactly that tonight
> "wtf how can Heyman do what he wants"
> 
> If Jinder who has been trashed for two yesrs by people here can do a decent unscripted Promos then Strowman should be expected to do the same


But that's the point, they didn't let him cut a unscripted promo here, only a idiot would think that. This was what wwe wrote for him to say. The main problem with this entire segment was lesnar and Hayman were apparently supposed to come out to the ring when Stroman called them out but instead no sold him like a bunch of assholes. WWE has let them get away with this type of shit in the past but this really should be a sign they need to fuck off and never return


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Strowman is terrible at promos*

Wow that was cringeworthy. Pretty sure both Brock and Heyman broke kayfaybe too because of how awful he was. This geek definitely isn’t winning the title. The botch where he said Brock was hiding behind Heyman was laughable


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean what is the exact goal or point of this guy?


To be a good commodity used to kill others' momentum while never reaching the top thanks to their start and stop pushes. They had their guy ruined, so they smartened up and realized they'd have to use someone people like to keep everybody's momentum in check without facing lot of backlash.

Anyway, considering how much he's cooled down, this is the one title match where I could see Braun winning the title, if only because of WWE's habit of not striking the iron when it's hot but when it's dead, frozen cold.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

He looked like a geek lmao. Even Brock was laughing.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

WWE already ruined him. He aint winning and I doubt he cares much. It looked like he didnt even remember the lines.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It's going to be such a WWE Moment when they put the Belt on him at the Rumble, a year too late.

Pretty safe to say at this point Braun has worn out his welcome. Most people are sick of him, and he's just been exposed at this point. He's fun when he's doing outlandish shit like flipping over an Ambulance, or destroying Roman Reigns every week but outside that he's pretty obviously a very limited worker in and out of the ring.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It's going to be such a WWE Moment when they put the Belt on him at the Rumble, a year too late.
> 
> Pretty safe to say at this point Braun has worn out his welcome. Most people are sick of him, and he's just been exposed at this point. He's fun when he's doing outlandish shit like flipping over an Ambulance, or destroying Roman Reigns every week but outside that he's pretty obviously a very limited worker in and out of the ring.


At some point you run out of things to flip over and people to throw off structures and you have to be a competent pro wrestler. 




Braun isn't.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> At some point you run out of things to flip over and people to throw off structures and you have to be a competent pro wrestler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, exactly.

Everyone probably knew all along that the clock was ticking with Braun. There's only so long his gimmick works before it gets played out. There's only so long you can have one guy laying waste to everyone before it gets stale. Brauns passed that point now and of course WWE were too dumb and too stubborn to capatalize when he was hot. 

At some point Brauns gaping flaws were going to be exposed, he needs outlandish booking to work, he's not someone you can stick in the ring and give a mic too, and he's not someone you can just put in the ring for a straight up one on one match. His booking has to be perfectly over the top, and even then it only works for so long.

As much as I'm over Braun, and have no interest in what he's doing now it's a bummer. Because you go back a year, or even six months and most people we're still really into him, and he was crazy over, and still fun enough. He was a beleivable World Champion, but WWE had to WWE and screw him over, and cool him right off.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

#BestForBusiness said:


> He looked like an absolute chump out there for once. He keeps saying that Lesnar is going to "get these hands", yet Lesnar has made Braun his bitch in every encounter they have had. I really don't get it.





TommyWCECM said:


> Don't blame Braun for any of that. That segment being atrocious is all on the geriatric jackass





Shadowcran said:


> That promo....sucked rocks. It was as if Braun got a brain fart. Plus, we now know Lazier coming to the ring means absolutely nothing will happen. It's happened the last..damn, I lost count.
> 
> Also, Braun has been out of action a while so we can forgive his botch.





Hephaesteus said:


> Brock no selling his promo just made this that much better


Braun Strowman looked terrible because Brock Lesnar didn't give him anything to work with. Shame on whoever the Producer of that segment was.

What a waste of a Brock Lesnar appearance.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Not only his promos but everything he does is kinda retarded. The way he talks, the way he runs, chasing after people backstage, etc. It's like some cartoon character for kids.

And that video proved that nothing changed in WWE after Vince's announcement. It's the same BS waste of time, nothing happening. I don't wanna waste 3 hours a week for this show and even watching a short vid like this is a waste of time. WWE sunk so low.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The segment was terrible, true.

But it wasn't all on Braun. This wasn't an unscripted promo. You could see he was just delivering the lines he was given. The fact that Heyman was backstage, and saying "is that the best you got?", when Braun didn't even write his own lines, was a huge mistake. Braun had no comeback because he wasn't given one. And what could he have said anyway?

Every promo in the WWE is "I WANT TO FIGHT YOU NOW", "YOU'RE SCARED OF ME" and "I CAN BEAT YOU". 99% of the time, WWE plays these lines like they would work. The fact they Brock just laughed at them, and Heyman asked if that's all he's got ... that in itself was ridiculous and confusing, since those lines are established within WWE as ones that will always get a reaction.

Last thing, I don't think Braun did botch the line about Heyman. Unless my brain is playing tricks on me, I thought he said:

"Brock, does your advocate's ass get jealous of all the crap that comes out of his mouth?"

Which makes perfect sense. Although it's really not a good line, or even a convincing insult. Just felt like more watered down, PG era 'edginess' from creative to me. Seriously though, am I remembering it wrong? I keep seeing that "Braun botched the line", but I think he said exactly what he was told to.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Literally looked like someone was in front of the camera with que cards with words for him to say.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

As a side note, Brock must laugh himself to sleep every night. Whats he on 100k per appearance? Maybe more. The dude shows up, loks bored out of his mind backstage, does a lap of the ring then just goes to the back. People hate on Brock for it, but the guys being paid a fortune to do nothing.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Adam Cool said:


> *"The WWE should stop scripting Promos and let people do what they want"*
> They do exactly that tonight
> "wtf how can Heyman do what he wants"
> 
> If Jinder who has been trashed for two yesrs by people here can do a decent unscripted Promos then Strowman should be expected to do the same


I didn't say that. This is what happens when the WWE script one person but not the other. Braun's promo was aimed at children with shitty catch phrases that have sounded stupid week in, week out which he messed up. Brock and Heyman can fuck around and say whatever they want. Brock still should have acted angry like it was getting to him, but laughing and smiling just emphasized how terrible and corny Strowman actually was on the mic and threw him off even more. 

I don't think Strowman is the kind of person who should use their words anyway. Lio Rush has been great for Lashley (Depending on whether you want to find things to complain about). Why not find someone to talk for Strowman? Perhaps Bo Dallas, Adam Rose, Cody Deaner or Dutch Mantel in some kind of Duck Dynasty looking team-up and make him seem more like UFC's Roy Nelson and play up his farm strength. He'd be a very popular throwback if that occured.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I said at the time that wwe was protecting strowman with all the strong man stuff.

there is only so many times you can throw someone off of something or tip over a vehicle before you have to do more and its been shown time and time again that strowman has nothing else to give. He is a poor wrestler and a boring character.

I don't doubt that wwe couldve booked him better but lets be honest, he is extremely limited. His shelf life was never going to be that long. His sheer size is the only reason wwe gave him the time of day.

"blah blah blah" fuck off.

on a side note, brock literally does nothing to justify his pay, I don't know what wwe is thinking tbh. They pay this guy a rediculous sum to show up then do literally nothing with him. At this point it would just make more sense to let him go. His does the same thing every time. Look bored, do a dance, walk around the ring, leave.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

its embarrassing how uncreative WWE is. this is the best that you can give us with these 2? typical bullshit where both guys come out and do nothing. let me guess whats gonna happen next week or in 2 weeks if Lesnar shows up. either he will will give Strowman an F5 or Strowman will give him a Powerslam. the same shit we have seen before. then at Rumble we will get yet another short disappointing match between these 2 and whoever wins doesnt really matter. nobody cares.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> This guy out here looking like he has the IQ of Forrest Gump. My God. THAT is what people are calling the future FOTC? Good God keep this guy away from the belt.


It was bad enough to where my roomate who never watches this garbage said “that makes no sense” twice in a 5 minute span. That’s why they pay Brock 6 million a year. Because no one else on this garbage roster can cut a promo or show any hint of charisma. HHH sipping a cup of coffee was more entertaining than their current top “stars”.


----------



## volde (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't really remember well, how was Big Show at this stage of his career? I kinda think that he was better? So is Strowman basically shit version of Big Show?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

njcam said:


> Braun Strowman looked terrible because Brock Lesnar didn't give him anything to work with. Shame on whoever the Producer of that segment was.
> 
> What a waste of a Brock Lesnar appearance.


Brock didn’t give him anything to work with? Get the fuck outta here. They let that motherfucker talk for what seemed like 20 minutes. In those 20 minutes, he botched his lines at least twice and didn’t seem like a legitimate threat once. That’s not Brock’s fault. That’s called dropping the goddamn ball. When your opponent is backstage literally laughing at how horrible you are at your job, you’re doing something wrong.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"At the Royal Rumble THEY will crown me new Universal Champion" - Who is "They" and why are they crowning him? "They" meaning Vice and the bookers decide to put the strap on Braun? I mean otherwise Braun should be claim he's going to win the title at RR.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

volde said:


> I don't really remember well, how was Big Show at this stage of his career? I kinda think that he was better? So is Strowman basically shit version of Big Show?


Yes.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

When I heard him call Brock beastie boy, that was enough for me


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Braun just had his 'Bayley on Raw talk' promo. It wouldn't have been a bad idea to pair Bliss with him and let her do his talking. She's got nothing better to do.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

And people think he's gonna dethrone the legend


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I think I'm officially off the Strowman wagon. That was just...awful. He's been on a downhill trajectory for a while now, but that may have done it. Brock no-selling the entire promo was brutal too. Does Brock like anyone these days anymore? Will he ever put anyone over?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Who taught BRAUN how to cut a promo? Roman Reigns.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

njcam said:


> Braun Strowman looked terrible because Brock Lesnar didn't give him anything to work with. Shame on whoever the Producer of that segment was.
> 
> What a waste of a Brock Lesnar appearance.


What could they work with though, Braun giving Lesnar a beat down? That would have been better I suppose. Words couldn't have possibly saved Strowman in this segment anyway. He's said "Lesnar, you will get these hands" and got squashed twice. How Strowman is even a threat to Lesnar going into this third match is beyond me, hence Lesnar laughing and mocking him like a bitch. We all know that Lesnar is holding that belt until Mania, so I still look at this match as a 'what's the point', it should have been Lashley or someone new facing him. I guess they won't be satisfied until they fully destroy Strowman's aura, they're already halfway there.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Bruan is just know for destroying shit and beating people up. I have never even considered him a promo master and this one is his only weak promo so far. Everyone has one 

Still will make a better champion than Brock Lazy. John Cena delivered mnay shit promos as champion. One bad promo does not make a bad champion, otherwise John Cena would have never set foot near a title.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Strowman is not a bad promo guy overall and I don't blame him for that shit segment last night.

Two things, number one, the headline here should read "Brock Lesnar has become the most boring waste of money in the company." I have always been a huge Lesnar fan, always. Its to the point where he is around so little, with no new feuds and doing pointless segments that if he were to leave the company, it would make no difference at all. Seriously, he barely exists in the company.

Number two, I am probably the biggest Braun fan on here but if he doesn't win the title at the Rumble his credibility is going to be seriously damaged. Nevertheless, this feud should end, that segment was garbage and NOT because of Strowman alone. Heyman and Brock clearly don't give a shit anymore and unless Brock drops the title and goes back to wrestling fresh opponents, I can't say I care anymore.

Strowman is a great talent and he has come a long way, he continues to improve. Booking is not his fault at all, he just needs to win that title.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

greasykid1 said:


> The segment was terrible, true.
> 
> But it wasn't all on Braun. This wasn't an unscripted promo. You could see he was just delivering the lines he was given. The fact that Heyman was backstage, and saying "is that the best you got?", when Braun didn't even write his own lines, was a huge mistake. Braun had no comeback because he wasn't given one. And what could he have said anyway?
> 
> ...


To be fair, what makes a star just that, a star, is being able to come up with your own clever lines and able to go off script a little when you have to. Like whenever a crowd starts trolling you with certain chants or reactions during a promo, troll them back with a small line. In a promo if someone or something unexpected happens or is said, you need to be clever enough to say something back. That's the problem with the majority of today's talent: they can't cut a promo unless it's by the script. Strowman just proved to everyone last night that he can't cut a promo without help, and even then, he screwed up a few lines anyway. His weakness has been exposed.

Lesnar actually liked working with Somoa Joe because he did the same laughing and mocking schtick in promos, but Joe was able to overcome that and throw in lines that you could just feel wasn't word by word off a script. He was able to turn the mockery into Joe looking pissed off and an actual threat.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

The longer they continue with Strowman the more I'm just hoping they don't turf him to SmackDown so at least his stagnant awfulness will be contained just to RAW.

He's just objectively pointless. They make him seem like a totally unbeatable inhuman monster when he faces literally anyone else on the roster but if they're not going to use that build-up to have him win the Universal Championship all they're doing is keeping him doing fuck all of any value and making anyone else who ever faces him look shit too.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Bratista said:


> Basically the new Big Show.
> A big fat jobber retard who can't get the job done when it matters.


Show some respect to the Big Show.

Braun isn't remotely close to being as Talented as the Big Show. "The worlds largest athlete" is head and shoulders above 95% of the current roster.

The lack of credit people give to the Big Show on here is sickening.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Strowman is not a bad promo guy overall and I don't blame him for that shit segment last night.
> 
> Two things, number one, the headline here should read "Brock Lesnar has become the most boring waste of money in the company." I have always been a huge Lesnar fan, always. Its to the point where he is around so little, with no new feuds and doing pointless segments that if he were to leave the company, it would make no difference at all. Seriously, he barely exists in the company.
> 
> ...


For some odd reason one cringey promo and now Strowman can't cut promos at all and is a busted flush. He's not going to cut 20 minute promos, but he's been perfectly fine with short and sweet promos and they worked for the gimmick he is playing, he was booked to his strengths which is something they need to do with EVERY talent, but as with so many wrestlers if they won't book them to succeed ever eventually anything they say or do comes across as hollow.

They're continuing to strangle the roster for Lesnar, it makes no sense. He's an immovable object which offers very little to the product but provides a massive road block to ANY talent moving towards the main event as they can never capture the symbol of being "the guy." Lesnar could easily just be a special attraction for non-title feuds but, oddly, they just refuse to go that route.


----------



## MoltenSquid (Jan 18, 2018)

The thing is guys like Strowman are not supposed to be great promo workers...they don't focus on promos. I think is just dumb to get mad about guys like him cutting bad or repetitive promos because they're supposed to do just that, get in the ring and kick people's ass


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

MoltenSquid said:


> The thing is guys like Strowman are not supposed to be great promo workers...they don't focus on promos. I think is just dumb to get mad about guys like him cutting bad or repetitive promos because they're supposed to do just that, get in the ring and kick people's ass


but he has never kicked lesnars ass. Lesnar has literally slapped him aside at every turn. He even got mashed by lesnar when he came out during the lesnar / reigns match and lesnar was tired.

there is no reason to believe that he is a threat to lesnar right now so if he cant give people a reason through his promos then the feud is just shit and forgettable. Strowman has never been presented to be a legit player when it has really mattered. 

if strowman cant talk then wwe shouldnt be having him talk at all like kane in the early days or get him a manager.


----------



## MoltenSquid (Jan 18, 2018)

UniversalGleam said:


> but he has never kicked lesnars ass. Lesnar has literally slapped him aside at every turn. He even got mashed by lesnar when he came out during the lesnar / reigns match and lesnar was tired.
> 
> there is no reason to believe that he is a threat to lesnar right now so if he cant given people a reason through his promos then the feud is just shit.


You've mentioned the only person that Braun has met in the ring but never squashed. Braun defeated Reigns and Reigns defeated Lesnar. Also, this time apparently Braun does not have any heat around him so this could actually be the right moment


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> For some odd reason one cringey promo and now Strowman can't cut promos at all and is a busted flush. He's not going to cut 20 minute promos, but he's been perfectly fine with short and sweet promos and they worked for the gimmick he is playing, he was booked to his strengths which is something they need to do with EVERY talent, but as with so many wrestlers if they won't book them to succeed ever eventually anything they say or do comes across as hollow.
> 
> They're continuing to strangle the roster for Lesnar, it makes no sense. He's an immovable object which offers very little to the product but provides a massive road block to ANY talent moving towards the main event as they can never capture the symbol of being "the guy." Lesnar could easily just be a special attraction for non-title feuds but, oddly, they just refuse to go that route.


Yeah people flip the switch on guys so easily these days, its ridiculous. Strowman isnt the problem here, Lesnar is. 

Youre right, before Lesnar was holding the title constantly I really enjoyed most of his work. Between the never ending Reigns feud, the pointless segments and now the hindering of Braun I have no use for the guy. Never thought I would be so against Brock but he needs to drop the title and go back to being a special attraction (without the title). His endless title reign helps nobody, not even him. It makes him boring as well.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

MoltenSquid said:


> You've mentioned the only person that Braun has met in the ring but never squashed. Braun defeated Reigns and Reigns defeated Lesnar. Also, this time apparently Braun does not have any heat around him so this could actually be the right moment


Um, Lesnar has never squashed Bryan, Styles, Taker and I'd include Joe and Goldberg as well since he didn't squash them, they were just shorter intense matches.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

MoltenSquid said:


> You've mentioned the only person that Braun has met in the ring but never squashed. Braun defeated Reigns and Reigns defeated Lesnar. Also, this time apparently Braun does not have any heat around him so this could actually be the right moment


but strowman not beating lesnar is the point here. Him beating reigns who beat lesnar means nothing. 

plus reigns took many attempts to beat lesnar (and that win was off the back of a distraction). Its hardly an accolade.

if wwe wants strowman to be a threat to the strongest guy on the roster then he needs to at least give lesnar half a fight, not beating a guy who beat lesnar after various failed attempts. Thats just beating around the bush in a way that no-one cares about. Lesnar beat reigns MANY times before he got that win so its nothing that makes strowman any stronger.

lesnar also pinned strowman after ONE F5 in a short match, hardly shouts "monster amongst men" does it? specially since everyone seems to kick out of multiple F5s each match so yes in round about a way he did squash him. It wasnt a good showing at all. It ruined any momentum strowman had.


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Strowman’s promo vs Jinder’s promo

Winner:

Jinder by a wide, wide margin. 

Strowman could be relegated to generic big man status very soon and probably deserves it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubAlum75 (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm not a fan of Stroman. Just don't get it at all. I liked him as Wyatt's muscle. However, as a stand alone star I just am not into it. His promo ability is average at best. In ring he is average at best. He comes off to me like a big *******.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

That was so bad that it makes me think he's probably winning at the Rumble


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

He's fucked now anyway, he's either gonna lose to Lesnar again at the rumble or beat Lesnar then lose to Mcintyre at Wrestlemania. This time last year he probably thought he had a shot at being the main guy so willingly lost to Brock and Roman 10 times each.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Braun will always be an ex Wyatt family enforcer in my eyes, he shouldn't be a singles wrestler and he shouldn't be anywhere near the main event. I like the guy and he's improved leaps and bounds but he just looks like a Wyatt family cast off with a face only a mother could love.

Edit: Just watched that promo segment. Ouch. Brock and Heyman were having trouble keeping straight faces.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Didn't see the segment, but what do you mean "keep this guy away from the belt"? They ARE keeping him away from the belt. It's Brock vs Seth at Mania.


There was always the slim chance that Braun would win at RR and drop it to whomever at Mania.

Let's just say though, if Braun was going to be the next champ, this wasn't a good case for him. Even our gal Asuka made a better impression in her promo at the contract signing 2 weeks before TLC, so...


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

It was bad...I thought there was some sort of tech difficulty bc of the delayed response from Paul and Brock. Either way, whoever wrote that, I cant believe they thought it was a good promo and Braun's delivery wasnt great. IMO he has never really been a great promo though. Paul and Brock did him no favors though, and then to come to the ring just to walk a circle and leave was a bit of a slap in the face too. I kept waiting for Braun to make a comment about Daniel Cormier to Brock to get under his skin.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Did anyone notice Braun was speaking to himself like timing when to speak it was weird


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

blaird said:


> It was bad...I thought there was some sort of tech difficulty bc of the delayed response from Paul and Brock. Either way, whoever wrote that, I cant believe they thought it was a good promo and Braun's delivery wasnt great. IMO he has never really been a great promo though. Paul and Brock did him no favors though, and then to come to the ring just to walk a circle and leave was a bit of a slap in the face too. I kept waiting for Braun to make a comment about Daniel Cormier to Brock to get under his skin.


Maybe the Brock and Heyman was pretaped and not live.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Looked like an idiot... but I would give the title to even an idiot at this point. Anyone but Lesnar.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Maybe the Brock and Heyman was pretaped and not live.


That was one of my thoughts...was this pre taped and Braun forgot a line, is that why its taking so long to respond...just seemed like a long time between what he said and their reactions so I wouldnt be surprised if that was the case.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

It was bad. I don't want to re-watch it...


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

His character should have never been a big talker. Yet another example of how WWE only knows one way to do things.


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> *Show some respect to the Big Show.*
> 
> Braun isn't remotely close to being as Talented as the Big Show. "The worlds largest athlete" is head and shoulders above 95% of the current roster.
> 
> The lack of credit people give to the Big Show on here is sickening.


This just in........................... No!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Promo botches happen from time to time, I can forgive him for that. No one is perfect. Braun not getting out of the ring to attack Lesnar was worse in my eyes. What kind of monster among men would just stand in the ring while his prey walks around smiling? Is that WWE’s idea of sports entertainment? The fuck outta here.

Braun desperately needed something, ANYTHING, to make him look better or at least more intimidating against Lesnar but they managed to make him look worse than they did at Crown Jewel.

Braun is done. After he loses again at The Royal Rumble, I do not want to see him anywhere near the main event again.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Lesnar made Strowman look like a chump by not taking him seriously. Braun's credibility is DOA at the Rumble if he fails again.

- Vic


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Like a Monstrous ********* holding a microphone. If they ever make a remake of Blazing Saddles...









*Stroman like candy.*


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

I like Braun, but having Brock make him his personal bitch every time does him NO favors.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> *Does every wrestler have to be good on the mic/good at promos? Is it a must? *I can find reasons, not many, to answer that question with a no. Give him a manager dammit!


If you want people to give a damn about them then yeah it matters.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

He is finished and done.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Bratista said:


> This just in........................... No!


Your loss.

I'd be surprised if WWE find another Big man as talented as the Big Show before they go out of business.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

That was a prime example of WWE setting someone up to fail. It was as if Heyman was telling Braun, "Say something clever and Brock will come to the ring." Nothing will hit a nerve for Brock unless someone mentions how his UFC career ended. And why would WWE want to acknowledge that?

Braun is DONE. He will lose to Brock and then put Lars over cleanly at WM. After that? A comedic act.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

EMGESP said:


> If you want people to give a damn about them then yeah it matters.


Brock isn't. Undertaker wasn't. Big Show wasn't.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

llj said:


> Brock isn't. Undertaker wasn't. Big Show wasn't.


Well Undertaker is a special case. His early promos were cool as hell. He did exactly what he was supposed to do.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes Braun cut a bad promo, it happens it's okay. He's still over and still fine. Unless you're one of the "he lost title matches to Brock he's done forever" camp, he's fine and will be fine for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The thing is that Brock vs. Braun has become as boring as Brock vs. Roman...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Braun Strowman's Promo LOL*

It’s not THAT bad is it? I mean yeah it wasn’t good, but I’ve seen way worse  

What I find weird is all the sexual facial expressions he keeps making. He looks like he’s about to rape someone.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone could have a bad promo :draper2






I'm just sayin..


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

I thought big show had good promos in WCW and early wwe. But I could see how it could be a different opinion.


----------



## amback007 (Jan 8, 2019)

hey OP edit your post and show people the real uncut-unedit video https://streamable.com/29s6q

wwe youtube channels likes to edit things out and the promo is even worst once you see it completely.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

IronMan8 said:


> The fact Roman made this guy look like a million bucks *in comparison *should've been a credit to Roman.


fixed


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Remember when Braun did this last year?






Remember how good this was?

Just goes to show you how awful the writing on this show is. Brock Lesnar is just a black hole for anyone that feuds with him. Hopefully Seth will be alright when that feud begins. Braun will lose cleanly again.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

#BestForBusiness said:


> What could they work with though, Braun giving Lesnar a beat down? That would have been better I suppose. Words couldn't have possibly saved Strowman in this segment anyway. He's said "Lesnar, you will get these hands" and got squashed twice. How Strowman is even a threat to Lesnar going into this third match is beyond me, hence Lesnar laughing and mocking him like a bitch. We all know that Lesnar is holding that belt until Mania, so I still look at this match as a 'what's the point', it should have been Lashley or someone new facing him. I guess they won't be satisfied until they fully destroy Strowman's aura, they're already halfway there.


Half way there? I think his aura was half way destroyed when he teamed with a kid last mania. His aura is down to about 15% now.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Strowman is terrible at promos*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Wow that was cringeworthy. Pretty sure both Brock and Heyman broke kayfaybe too because of how awful he was. This geek definitely isn’t winning the title. The botch where he said Brock was hiding behind Heyman was laughable




What botch? I’ve rewatched it can’t see it?

Wasn’t he hiding behind heyman? Heyman’s ‘card subject to change’ indicates that


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

This was quite possibly the worst promo I've ever witnessed. Definitely made Braun look like a fool and confirmed just how green he is. I legit felt bad for him seeing him struggle.

Glad someone pointed out how people here trashed Jinder's promos for 2yrs but atleast he can cut a decent promo and get the reaction he wants. Braun's promo was a trainwreck.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Once again you guys are fickle as fuck, sure Bryan read this forum and that's how he got the idea of his gimmick, on 2020 all of you that are licking Drew McIntyre balls gonna hate on him I even bet to close my account for it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Krin said:


> This was quite possibly the worst promo I've ever witnessed. Definitely made Braun look like a fool and confirmed just how green he is. I legit felt bad for him seeing him struggle.
> 
> Glad someone pointed out how people here trashed Jinder's promos for 2yrs but atleast he can cut a decent promo and get the reaction he wants. Braun's promo was a trainwreck.


For makes sure. Ronda an Nia have had a few that are tough to beat if we're counting females.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Brodus Clay said:


> Once again you guys are fickle as fuck, sure Bryan read this forum and that's how he got the idea of his gimmick, on 2020 all of you that are licking Drew McIntyre balls gonna hate on him I even bet to close my account for it.


Not me bud. Go look at my post history. Ive called the guy a bum since day one.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Just goes to show you how awful the writing on this show is.


It honestly looked like they didn't script that part, so Braun had to rattle his brains to come up with something decent. He didn't.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

All Braun Strowman is Wacky Antics. Its Attitude Era stuff, Car Crash TV. Literally car crash tv, in his case. Except the people doing the wacky antics twenty years ago could back it up on mic and in ring. Lord knows Steve "Stone Cold Zamboni Driver" Austin did plenty of wackiness, but he could also cut a superb promo and get it done in ring. Braun Strowman is going to be a really tall Santino Marella two years from now if he keeps doing stuff like that. Its crystal clear he's in a tailspin.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That was fucking tragic :lmao

Very reminiscent of that pathetic Raw Talk promo Bayley cut where Booker berried her. Fully expect Braun to be given a dancing gimmick in the next 6 months following this.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

The problem with someone like Braun is that you always have to overbook to cover up his weaknesses. 
And I don´t think the over the top booking of the late nineties would be praised today.
I loved the attitude era but to be honest, I don´t think it would work today and Braun is clearly taylor made for this era.
That´s why a guy like Cena in hindsight was a truely FOTC material. You could put him in any era basically and the guy would be great.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

lol; Braun is definitely better as a heel....Im sorry. "Monsters," shouldn't be face. Unfortunately, Brock is still around....and there are really no credible faces on Raw.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

What was that about being jealous about the crap that comes out of his mouth?

I mean it wasn't a strong promo but thats never been his strength.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Not watching that but can hazard an obvious guess at Heyman span his shit, Lesnar stood there, Braun said something dumb along with "GET THESE HANDS", called him out then Lesnar came out, circled the ring & laughed while walking off?

No wonder people aren't watching


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Jam said:


> Not watching that but can hazard an obvious guess at Heyman span his shit, Lesnar stood there, Braun said something dumb along with "GET THESE HANDS", called him out then Lesnar came out, circled the ring & laughed while walking off?
> 
> No wonder people aren't watching


same... i couldn't even bother watching the 4min video WWE uploaded.. I only saw the small brief from RAW top 10.

gosh I could care less about anything involving lesnar


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Strowman is terrible at promos*



Stevieg786 said:


> What botch? I’ve rewatched it can’t see it?
> 
> Wasn’t he hiding behind heyman? Heyman’s ‘card subject to change’ indicates that


Heyman even called him out on it. Brock was standing in front of Heyman. Brock definitely doesn’t take this guy seriously, sounds like they were trying to give him a chance but he came across as a geek. Brock definitely isn’t losing at the Rumble, nor should he.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> All Braun Strowman is Wacky Antics. Its Attitude Era stuff, Car Crash TV. Literally car crash tv, in his case. Except the people doing the wacky antics twenty years ago could back it up on mic and in ring. Lord knows Steve "Stone Cold Zamboni Driver" Austin did plenty of wackiness, but he could also cut a superb promo and get it done in ring. Braun Strowman is going to be a really tall Santino Marella two years from now if he keeps doing stuff like that. Its crystal clear he's in a tailspin.


Santino was a better promo than 95% of the roster. Braun wishes he had Santino's mic skills.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

You guys are the worst. Lesnar does fuck all but show up, smile, and circle the ring and you dump on Strowman? I'm sure during that promo he read a badly written line. Blame wwe for requiring some stars to be so scripted.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Braun is absolutely terrible on the mic. I mean it turns into unintentional comedy. I just sit here and laugh at him every time he has a promo and I just shake my head..... but the crowd eats him up. I don't get it. *


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

CROFT said:


> *Braun is absolutely terrible on the mic. I mean it turns into unintentional comedy. I just sit here and laugh at him every time he has a promo and I just shake my head..... but the crowd eats him up. I don't get it. *


One botch doesn't mean he's bad on the mic. Better than what Brock does by saying nothing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's not the botches... it's his content. I don't care about mic botches.*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> You guys are the worst. Lesnar does fuck all but show up, smile, and circle the ring and you dump on Strowman? I'm sure during that promo he read a badly written line. Blame wwe for requiring some stars to be so scripted.


Brock has about 5 1 liners that are better than anything Braun has ever said on the mic.

Imagine caping for Big Show with a ponytail all cause you hate Brock


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

According to Bryan Alvarez Who said on Wrestling Observer Live, The Monster Among Men forgot his lines On Raw

“Yeah, Braun Strowman forget every singe line.”

“Strowman’s a big guy, people like him. He doesn’t those trainwreck segments that everybody things is great. The reality is he’s not your top guy. He cannot deliver in the ring unless you’ve got gimmicks. Straight professional wrestling matches I mean he’s not top level.”

https://www.gerweck.net/2019/01/09/braun-strowman-reportedly-forgot-his-lines-on-raw/

:lol Keep this geek away from the title


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

I figured he had botched the promo. It was funny af though. :heston


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

If it was said on a podcast it must be true. :heston


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

Oh, but the fans told me it was unscripted?

Of course it was scripted, everything is scripted because they don't want sponsors or the network getting mad if someone says something stupid that makes the company look bad..


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

What a dumb idiot.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

scripted promos...

To WWE


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

The way to success is to script everything down to the last word and smallest detail and have the script performed by people who are incapable of following a script that lays everything out down to the last word and smallest detail! - :steph


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

That was painfully obvious. Although the segments on Raw actually felt less scripted compared to segments on previous episodes. The entire segment was extremely awkward, with the split screen, having Braun starring intensely at the camera even though he should have been looking at the titantron, the long pauses, Brauns improvised lines. The best part of the entirely segment was Brock and Paul commenting on how horrible Braun's lines were.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

How do you forget 5 lines? It's not like he said much. It was the same generic garbage.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

Yeah it seemed like he was lost out there, and he took long pauses before saying anything.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

:braun promos should consist of him saying "GET THESE HANDS" 20x in a row then the promo is over

Just like Brock promos should consist of him saying "SUPLEX CITY, BITCH" 20x in a row then the promo is over

"GET THESE HANDS!"

"SUPLEX CITY, BITCH!"

"GET THESE HANDS!"

"SUPLEX CITY, BITCH!"

"GET THESE HANDS!"

"SUPLEX CITY, BITCH!" 

It wouldn't be any worse than what we're getting now


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

All "braun" and no brains...


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*



deepelemblues said:


> :braun promos should consist of him saying "GET THESE HANDS" 20x in a row then the promo is over
> 
> Just like Brock promos should consist of him saying "SUPLEX CITY, BITCH" 20x in a row then the promo is over
> 
> ...


Would def get a dueling crowd chant


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

lol I bet Roman doesn't look so bad to ya'll now, does he?


----------



## DennisRodmanNWO (Dec 6, 2018)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

get a real man to face Brock...... BOBBY LASHLEY


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Think everyone is blowing this way out of proportion. Guess we hate Braun now because of one promo.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

CROFT said:


> *It's not the botches... it's his content. I don't care about mic botches.*


Blame creative for giving him such corny lines. Lesnar gets a pass when he doesn't speak at all and just bounces and people justify it with "well that's what wwe tells him to do".


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't get it.....it wasn't that bad? I'm looking at the video OP posted and to me it's fine....i mean it's not a great promo or anything but he didn't really stumble or appear to forget anything.

Did OP post the wrong clip?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

Dancing gimmick when?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

:brock4


I'm Dumb as Fuck unk2


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That wasn't a good promo but tell me with a straight face that Strowman should be kept away from the belt because of promos while Lesnar is on screen holding it. This narrow view on wrestling is just depressing. Like there's no possible fixes for this shit, hiding weaknesses, etc. If I were WWE I would have just asked Strowman to say something like "how about instead of letting Heyman run your mouth for you Brock, you walk to this ring, look the monster among men in the eye, and say it yourself?" 

Lesnar smiling didn't fucking help. Like he already squashed Strowman on the last PPV and now he's laughing at a threat from him, it's like Stephanie McMahon acting like an upstart twat and never getting comeuppance. Lesnar walks to the ring and walks away and I don't even fucking know why, he clearly isn't scared at all. Like I said he *squashed* Strowman not a few weeks ago. These morons at WWE can't even plan that far in advance and have a general idea of what they're doing for their main fucking title.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Even being awful at promos crowd reacted to Braun, unlike new darling of this forum Drew McIntyre who crowds always ignore.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

People here are fickle! fickle! fickle! :bryan2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*



llj said:


> Oh, but the fans told me it was unscripted?
> 
> Of course it was scripted, everything is scripted because they don't want sponsors or the network getting mad if someone says something stupid that makes the company look bad..


You can make it clear what boundaries you don't cross and what words you don't say without literally forcing people to memorize lines. That was how wrestling operated in every promotion in the world before 2001. It's inorganic, provokes no emotional response in the audience (except laughter, perhaps), insanely stupid, and leads to flops like this segment. When you have to remember what you're supposed to say and you can't, and you can't just continue on like a normal person would in this situation, you look like a fucking idiot, so you don't do it. They should know by now it's a bad idea because only unscripted things get over.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

I'm very curious what they wrote for him because the "blah blah blah" and anything about "jealousy" sounded massively stupid in the first place. It's like WWE writers don't understand that certain lines should be given to certain people.


Having people who aren't really natural talkers say scripted lines in front of a live show is a fucking terrible idea, by the way. Actors often forget lines and are able to do re-takes.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> lol I bet Roman doesn't look so bad to ya'll now, does he?


Nah, Roman's still awful.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I only saw the highlight video on YouTube and just...










He will lose to Lesnar...again. I don’t think Lesnar likes or even respects him.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

Are you fucking kidding me he forgot his lines


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

He was just doing the apathetic Orton Promo Challenge. He should be commended for being at the forefront of modern culture.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

Don't let this distract you from the fact that Bryan Alvarez thinks guys like Braun Strowman should be working professional wrestling matches like a technician would.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

more opinions from those twats that people think are sources


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

He botched a promo. Who cares? Fans still like him.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

So we're going to punish Strowman because he can't remember a whole fucking page of a script? :side:

- Vic


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

*Just imagine if Cena were out there and trolled him like he did Reigns a year or two ago. "Come on big man if you wanna be the face of the company you have to learn how to do this promo thing" ..... I remember watching that and it legit surprised me. I was taken aback. *


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

Does it matter? He's still more entertaining than Brock will ever be.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> How do you forget 5 lines? It's not like he said much. It was the same generic garbage.


Probably a tongue-twister.

Remember when Roman forgot his lines against Cena? When he finally remembered it, it was actually a pretty clever line, but it was full of alliteration and weird phrasings that nobody would ever naturally say... it's hard to remember some of that stuff and you cant bluff around it - it must be exact.



CROFT said:


> *Just imagine if Cena were out there and trolled him like he did Reigns a year or two ago. "Come on big man if you wanna be the face of the company you have to learn how to do this promo thing" ..... I remember watching that and it legit surprised me. I was taken aback. *


That would've been gold coming from Brock with Paul grinning behind him.

Here's Roman's forgotten line against Cena btw:

"And second of all... the reason why they blew you, is because they see right through you"

Who the hell speaks like that? I'm sure Braun had a similar type of "scripted" line and couldn't remember it word-for-word, but couldn't improvise it either... so he started improvising with generic statements.

Unless you advocate heavy scripting, you probably shouldn't be too unforgiving towards Braun... otherwise the only guys who make it to the top will be Cena types.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

It's bound to happen when you try and make people who aren't actors act. Frankly I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

njcam said:


> Braun Strowman looked terrible because Brock Lesnar didn't give him anything to work with. Shame on whoever the Producer of that segment was.
> 
> What a waste of a Brock Lesnar appearance.





KingofKings1524 said:


> Brock didn’t give him anything to work with? Get the fuck outta here. They let that motherfucker talk for what seemed like 20 minutes. In those 20 minutes, he botched his lines at least twice and didn’t seem like a legitimate threat once. That’s not Brock’s fault. That’s called dropping the goddamn ball. When your opponent is backstage literally laughing at how horrible you are at your job, you’re doing something wrong.


I think you need to watch the segment again - take notes perhaps - clearly shows Braun Strowman waiting for Brock Lesnar to take part in the promo.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

There is a lot missing here.

WWE should have managers .... 

These commentators didn't do anything positive. Jesse Ventura and Gorilla Monsoon, Bobby Heenan, could've made this interesting. 

It's a live show. You better be prepared. Even then, improv is needed.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

You know, I can forgive a bad Brawn promo as long as it's quick, as opposed to an entire segment followed by two full segments of "and that match is happening right now."

What is cringe-worthy to me though is the Beastie Boy line. I thought the Beastie Boys were a cool group, so to call him one seems a misunderstood compliment.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

Again this is entirely on Vince. Even in acting classes people pair up to go over lines. Strowmans actually a decent talker. His no miz or ambrose but his competent enough to speak for himself


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

If only he had Sheamus in the ring with him to help him:


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

I thought something was wrong, it all felt weird. I don't understand then why didn't Heyman help out, he should've done something but all he said was more burial. 

People saying Braun is dumb, are fucking kidding me? How about you blame WWE for scripting some stupid nonsensical shit and have a fucking MONSTER stand in the ring trying to deliver a long promo. 

Also, gotta love that they pay Lesnar tons of money only for him to walk around the ring, teasing the fight, only to back off, like he did a THOUSAND times already. I see why Lesnar is always laughing. He's laughing at Vince for paying, he's laughing at Braun for failing with promo, he's laughing at fans for being there watching that garbage. Who wouldn't laugh? What a waste of time that segment was.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

Lol what bullshit. You mean to tell me there was some brilliant promo that the WWE wrote and it would've been great if only Braun Strowman hadn't forgotten his lines! Gimme a break. It was the shit universal title segment it was always meant to be with Braun coming across as impotent and Brock being boring as fuck


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

Alvarez is a poor man's Meltzer.

Having Braun pursue a feud with Lesnar by grabbing the mic is foolish. He should be squashing enhancement talent and midcarders to rebuild himself as a possible threat. Everyone knows that Braun is nothing more than Brock's bitch and will be fed to him again at the Rumble.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

_*I figured he forgot his lines and i won't hold it against him. Others have done in the past but Heyman should have reminded him about the forgotten lines. *_


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*

Braun sucks. He would have been Bull Buchanan 2.0 in the Attitude Era.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*



Awareness said:


> Don't let this distract you from the fact that Bryan Alvarez thinks guys like Braun Strowman should be working professional wrestling matches like a technician would.


They'd prefer it if everybody were Six foot two or shorter and doing sixty minute ballet routines called wrestling with over half the roster not natively speaking their language, including the announcers. 

SEVEN STAR CLASSIC


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Wrestlers shouldn't have "lines", they should have bullet points. If they can't put on a good promo with bullet points they should be fired.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I did find the promo bad, but it also was likely improvised all but one line since it was obvious Braun forgot. I think forgetting lines can be forgiven, as something to work on for next time. The panic and blank stare is what scares me. If Braun trains and gets back out there, we now know how he will react under pressure. He won't move. He'll freeze up. Braun could moved, could have screamed, could have laughed like a scary monster, something. 

All that said, WWE and Heyman did nothing to help Braun in this segment. WWE chose to showcase Braun's weakest aspect and let him fry. The camera stuck on someone who was obviously blank. They could have just shown Lesnar, the crowd, another angle for Braun, WWE could have the commentary save Braun - there were so many options WWE had to save their top guy and they didn't. Had this been Roman, 1) he probably would have delivered the lines, but 2) WWE would have done something to save him. 

Even Heyman was laughing it up and teasing Braun. That's not the job of a heel. Heel Heyman should have stepped in to add something that wasn't shitting all over the babyface. 

All over, it was a terrible segment from all parties.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Wouldn’t have line flubs if they were allowed to speak off the cuff and not stick to dialogue scripts.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

So he botched one promo now he's trash? Yea, aight.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Dude has one bad promo and everyone wants to ship him off to Impact. LoLz


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

It was really weird, I was wondering if there were queues that braun was missing but this explains it all. I still want him to beat Brock


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

> “Strowman’s a big guy, people like him. He doesn’t those trainwreck segments that everybody things is great. The reality is he’s not your top guy. He cannot deliver in the ring unless you’ve got gimmicks. Straight professional wrestling matches I mean he’s not top level.”


That whole quote is an incoherent mess. The journalist who transcribed it (Steve Gerweck) should leave the profession. "He doesn't those trainwreck segments" is an incomplete thought that comes across as a frankly incomprehensible mess. Doesn't what? Also, confusing the word 'thing' for the word 'think' is unacceptable; "He cannot deliver in the ring unless you've got gimmicks" should read "He cannot deliver in the ring unless he's got gimmicks" and the final sentence is just a garbled mess. Steve Gerweck is a hack.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Raw put me to sleep before his segment, but I might have to go check out how bad it was.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Strowman reportedly forgot his lines Monday*



RBrooks said:


> I thought something was wrong, it all felt weird. I don't understand then why didn't Heyman help out, he should've done something but all he said was more burial.
> 
> People saying Braun is dumb, are fucking kidding me? How about you blame WWE for scripting some stupid nonsensical shit and have a fucking MONSTER stand in the ring trying to deliver a long promo.
> 
> Also, gotta love that they pay Lesnar tons of money only for him to walk around the ring, teasing the fight, only to back off, like he did a THOUSAND times already. I see why Lesnar is always laughing. He's laughing at Vince for paying, he's laughing at Braun for failing with promo, he's laughing at fans for being there watching that garbage. Who wouldn't laugh? What a waste of time that segment was.


THIS


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

They cut out his promo for the repeat here in New Zealand.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

My God, people turned on braun fast...because he was booked in a segment that had zero chance of working and one where Haymen and Brock no sold him because WWE let them get away with anything


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Braun is WAY better and is much more fitting as a heel. Still don't get why people were upset over WWE turning him heel a few months back during the Reigns feud.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bobholly39 said:


> I don't get it.....it wasn't that bad? I'm looking at the video OP posted and to me it's fine....i mean it's not a great promo or anything but he didn't really stumble or appear to forget anything.
> 
> Did OP post the wrong clip?


The WWE edited version was put into my post by a mod. Look for the non edited version. Yes, it was that bad.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The WWE edited version was put into my post by a mod. Look for the non edited version. Yes, it was that bad.


Thanks Ill check it out on tv - i have the show DVR'd just haven't watched it.

That explains it though because the clip in the OP really isn't bad at all lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bobholly39 said:


> Thanks Ill check it out on tv - i have the show DVR'd just haven't watched it.
> 
> That explains it though because the clip in the OP really isn't bad at all lol.


Just YouTube "Braun Strowman forgets his lines reaction 2019." That doesn't show the entire thing, but youll get the gist.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Just YouTube "Braun Strowman forgets his lines reaction 2019." That doesn't show the entire thing, but youll get the gist.


Just looked it up

Honnestly it still doesnt look that bad to me. I thought he'd be rambling or stumbling over words or saying nonsensical stuff

All he did was dramatic pauses while staring intently. In terms of delivery it wasnt too bad.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fuck fuck fuck was it title shot or title match? >.<


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Demoslasher said:


> My God, people turned on braun fast...


well in some cases not really, people generally didn't like strowman when he first started on the main roster. It was only through his squash matches and subsequent act of throwing people off of stuff and tipping cars over that people started warming to him. 

WWE then ruined his momentum that built up and this act has now has become worn out. Strowman is still clearly pretty limited both in and out the ring without all the stunts and dramatics to cover it up. He is better than what he was but its not a major improvement. 

wwe just made a poor call here and demonstrated that he shouldnt be near a microphone. Strowman isnt someone who isnt going to shine through his talking, that much has always been obvious.

overall though Id say that a lot of people havnt been that into strowman for a while, his shine has been wearing off for some time.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

If WWE has to hire a washed up wrestling promoter to do the talking of their "top" champion who doesn't do very much already, Braun is fine.

There's plenty of time to improve. No more excuses, give Braun a run.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I kinda feel bad for him and its kinda shitty that Paul and Brock took a shit on him.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Putting him in a position where he had to stand there on live TV and talk for that long was just asking for trouble, and it was cringey as hell. He's definitely not a face of the company, he's an Undertaker, an Andre, a special attraction guy who should be protected, adored, a major force, and largely silent.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Quit scripting promos.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Alexander_G said:


> Quit scripting promos.


Not scripting promos doesn't help guys like Strowman who aren't smart enough to come up with what they want to say themselves. It's a recipe for disaster when it comes to live TV


----------



## Kenny Maria (Jan 16, 2018)

This is what happens when you don't give the performers bullet points. Instead of memorizing a script braun should already know his chracter enough to fill in the gaps when lost.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nolo King said:


> If WWE has to hire a washed up wrestling promoter to do the talking of their "top" champion who doesn't do very much already, Braun is fine.
> 
> There's plenty of time to improve. No more excuses, give Braun a run.


They don't have to. Brock is actually an awesome promo and can ad lib his ass off. Heyman is just part of the package.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They don't have to. Brock is actually an awesome promo and can ad lib his ass off. Heyman is just part of the package.


Whoah! No way.

They tried giving Brock promo time against Roman and it was a disaster each time. If Brock could hold his own on the mic, Heyman would be a waste.

Brock is decent in the ring and has a great physique, but his mic work takes away from him quite honestly.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda does worse than this every week she gets a mic in her hand.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

People overreacting as always, but that's no surprise from this place.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*"WWE World Cup"*

Strowman screwed up his promo for the second straight week last night. This time he referred to the WWE Crown Jewel event as WWE World Cup. I know it's nitpicking to point this out, but still.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: "WWE World Cup"*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Strowman screwed up his promo for the second straight week last night. This time he referred to the WWE Crown Jewel event as WWE World Cup. I know it's nitpicking to point this out, but still.


That is nitpicking. The rest of his promo was actually delivered pretty well


----------

